# Bilderberg Group Meeting This Weekend



## Triton (Jun 11, 2011)

This weekend, the annual Bilderberg Group Meeting is taking place.




http://www.bilderbergmeetings.org/meeting_2011


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 11, 2011)

The expensive straw basket people?


----------



## Triton (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually, nevermind, the Bilderberg Group doesn't exist what was I thinking.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triton said:


> Actually, nevermind, the Bilderberg Group doesn't exist what was I thinking.



Nope, not at all. C.N.N and Fox News says so bro. The nerve of you?  ~BH


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> The expensive straw basket people?



No...thats Longaberger...Bilderberg is the place in the mall where you can buy and stuff your own bears.


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

candycorn said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The expensive straw basket people?
> ...



you are not funny..troll...and btw..no one likes ..


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

candycorn said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The expensive straw basket people?
> ...



I don't believe that there is a bigger pro-internationalist robot slave here at USMB then you cakacorn. You could have something dangerous right on your porch in front of your fucking stupid dumb ass face, and yet you still would turn a blind eye to it. Nobody has to have a foil hat on to recognize the payed globalist android that you clearly are. If I am wrong and that is not the case, then you are one weak minded, mass media brainwashed, mentally ill motherfucker.  ~BH


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 12, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



For being an ultra secret nefarious group that actually runs the world, we sure seem to know when and where and who they meet with.


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



the reality  is there very existence was completely denied until recent years and it is only through real independent journalism that there existence has been exposed beyond denial.. the bilderburgs do not release a list of attendees this information comes from reporters with telephoto lenses...there is still a mainstream media black out on reporting the event...I can not understand how you can not see that the reality is..if people of this level of wealth and political power gathered for a game of bingo or a fund raiser the the mass media would report it on every news cast..but yet these people gather to set policy that can dramatically effect the world behind close doors in private, with a full media black-out and that's not news worthy and what they do of no interest....really ?..


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 12, 2011)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It is a PRIVATE ORGANIZATION. They have every right to refuse to release information to the Press. Yet for being so secret we know who they are and who they meet with, we know the general topics of discussion and we know the meeting dates, sites and attendees.

They need better security.


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



So is the mafia...and when elected officials attend and represent in ceases to be private


the Logan Act

§ 953. Private correspondence with foreign governments.
Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
This section shall not abridge the right of a citizen to apply himself, or his agent, to any foreign government, or the agents thereof, for redress of any injury which he may have sustained from such government or any of its agents or subjects.
1 Stat. 613, January 30, 1799, codified at 18 U.S.C. § 953 (2004).

Logan Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 12, 2011)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You would need to provide evidence that there was INTENT to interfere in any way between the US and said foreign Country. Private citizens are free to meet with foreign dignitaries at the pleasure of said foreign dignitaries. Business people routinely meet with and make deals with foreign governments. That is not illegal.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 12, 2011)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The Mafia is a criminal organization. They have no protections while conducting illegal enterprises or tasks.


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



if they are violating the Logan act..they are criminals and none of your rhetoric explains the mass media black out of such a gathering of well known and powerful people..


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 12, 2011)

The President is in violation of the Logan Act for his position on the Security Council at the UN. He should be impeached.

For those of you that think our elected representatives *aren't* doing the bidding of foreign powers such as the Bilderberg Group, ask yourself this question:

"Are they listening to us and doing what WE tell them"?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I guess me and Barak can't count on your support next November?

Watch out for dem black choppers!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> The President is in violation of the Logan Act for his position on the Security Council at the UN. He should be impeached.
> 
> For those of you that think our elected representatives *aren't* doing the bidding of foreign powers such as the Bilderberg Group, ask yourself this question:
> 
> "Are they listening to us and doing what WE tell them"?



Wow, you should do something about that.


----------



## Triton (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, after years of alternative media pressure the Bilderberg group has had to admit to its existence. Which I believe is the reason for their new official website.

These people believe that only an enlightened elite group of people should run the world and they advocate a global government under their control.

I'm actually not opposed to a global republic in principle, it does seem to make sense now that the world is so interconnected. However, I do not believe humanity is emotionally/spiritually ready for such a government, just look at how corrupt nations are now and imagine that level of corruption with a global centralized legislative, judicial, and military power. 

For now, at least nations maintain a semblance of de-centralization to prevent a global dictatorship from happening, with a true global government in place, this goes out the window when a global military force with no local allegiance can be used to subdue dissidents to its policies.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought you guys were all about the Carlye Group a few years back.  The tri-lateralist before that...

Just tell us whose next so I can have 3-5,000 black T-shirts printed up to sell to you morons.


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

candycorn said:


> I thought you guys were all about the Carlye Group a few years back.  The tri-lateralist before that...
> 
> Just tell us whose next so I can have 3-5,000 black T-shirts printed up to sell to you morons.



shut up troll


----------



## Valerie (Jun 12, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> The expensive straw basket people?





  That's Longaberger!  


Longaberger Collectors Club


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2011)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You are getting really good at sticking your foot in your mouth.



> Bilderberg's only activity is its annual Conference. At the meetings, no resolutions are proposed, no votes taken, and no policy statements issued. Since 1954, fifty-eight conferences have been held. The names of the participants are made available to the press.  Participants are chosen for their experience, their knowledge, and their standing; all participants attend Bilderberg in a private and not an official capacity.
> 
> For further information refer to Bilderberg Meetings | The official website. A list of participants is attached.


http://www.bilderbergmeetings.org/meeting_2011



> bilderburgs do not release a list of attendees this information comes from reporters with telephoto lenses.



I guess you should actually read the links that your partner posts. You may not look so stupid then.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2011)

candycorn said:


> I thought you guys were all about the Carlye Group a few years back.  The tri-lateralist before that...
> 
> Just tell us whose next so I can have 3-5,000 black T-shirts printed up to sell to you morons.




Shhh! You know it's the Illuminati.....


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you guys were all about the Carlye Group a few years back.  The tri-lateralist before that...
> ...



I can put my hands on 10,000 Hanes irregulars (I think that is appropriate considering my target audience) next week.  I wish they'd tell me what  the next boogie man would be so I can sell these dopes their shirts in the morning before they go to the unemployment line then come  in and make fun of them in the afternoon when they are let back into mama's basement after lunch and a day of "looking" for work.


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



this is the first year they have a website...without question due to the expose over the last few years...hi profile attendees not listed have been photographed in attendance...it was done so fools like you would make statements like this


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

Italy complains over Bilderberg incident

The Italian embassy in Bern has requested an enquiry into the expulsion of an Italian EU parliamentarian who tried to get into the secret Bilderberg conference.
According to a report by the Italian news agency, Ansa, on Saturday, the Italian foreign ministry has asked Switzerland to name those responsible.

The incident happened on Thursday when Mario Borghezio and another unnamed Italian citizen were stopped by employees of a private security service at the official entrance to the Suvretta House luxury hotel in the Swiss resort of St Moritz, where the conference is being held.

He showed his deputy&#8217;s card, but since he did not have an invitation the cantonal police were called. He was held at the police station before being expelled from the canton and forbidden to return until after the end of the conference on Sunday.   

Ansa reported on Friday that the security agents had &#8220;laid violent hands&#8221; on the two men. One of them had suffered a nose bleed.

Italy complains at expulsion of parliamentarian - swissinfo


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShNY5WSv-m4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Interview with Swiss Politician Dominique Baettig (High Quality)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jun 12, 2011)

Bilderberger, like Limburger smells like shit.
A good fire gets rid of the stench but  humans are more closely related to sheep than lions.
$100,000 says the guest of honour will be the Nazi that controls Monsanto, Dupont,Dow,XE-Blackwater..............M.O.U.S.E.
Ye knoweth not who I refer(eth) to. See above sheep comment.
I did the babblical thing to appease those that worship hiM. lorD oF lOrds, kiNg of kingS.
The kaptal letter thing is very confusing to us mere mortals.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess he learned better than to try to crash a private party.


----------



## Triton (Jun 12, 2011)

Another problem is that those of Bilderberg ilk want to drastically reduce the population.

 It can be argued through the centralization of food production and the increase of GMO foods (see Codex Alamantarius), the aerial spraying program (aka Chemtrails), the dubious vaccination programs, and the flouridation of the water supply just for starters, that this effort is being carried out covertly already.

Now, I believe the world is definitely overpopulated with humans, but this overpopulation is a problem because of the way humans utilize the earth's natural resources. Our ways are completely inefficient, wasteful, and destructive especially in terms of our sources of energy.

Instead of secretly trying to cull the population the problem should be dealt with openly and allow for the collective creative and innovative abilities of humanity to introduce more efficient means of energy and uses of the planets natural resources. (i.e. water as a direct power source through hydrogen extraction with oxygen as a waste product      or something like that)

Will this happen? probably not. We will get carbon taxes along with more regulation over our lives, and be made to be docile and ignorant so that the mass of humanity will become nothing more than serfs for our betters.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you guys were all about the Carlye Group a few years back.  The tri-lateralist before that...
> ...




And don't forget SPECTRE and CHAOS!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I know you're not a madman Obama supporter, I wouldn't insult you that bad bro. I am just breaking your balls a little.  ~BH


----------



## Triton (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I hope we all enjoy the new policy and overall global geopolitical changes that will come about from this meeting


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2011)

Triton said:


> Well I hope we all enjoy the new policy and overall global geopolitical changes that will come about from this meeting



I'm sure we will; one less thing for me to do.


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Well I hope we all enjoy the new policy and overall global geopolitical changes that will come about from this meeting
> ...



pfft... like you do anything... don't pretend


----------



## Paulie (Jun 12, 2011)

It amazes me that there's people who don't question why the media almost completely blacks this out every year.

The most important and significant people in the entire world all gather together in private once a year, and the media doesn't think that would make a great story?

These days especially, people would LOVE to know that prominent business people are meeting secretly with prominent government officials.  

I'm sure the media is just respecting their privacy


----------



## Valerie (Jun 12, 2011)

Paulie said:


> It amazes me that there's people who don't question why the media almost completely blacks this out every year.
> 
> The most important and significant people in the entire world all gather together in private once a year, and the media doesn't think that would make a great story?
> 
> ...







Right, they'd rather go on about Weiner's wiener instead.    Nothing to see here...


----------



## Valerie (Jun 12, 2011)

> Bilderberg is not a 'conspiracy', but is rather an organization for the formation of consensus among the elite. They do, however, have a common ideology. Denis Healey, a British politician who was a member of the group's Steering Committee for over thirty years, told the Guardian in 2001: "To say we were striving for a one-world government is exaggerated, but not wholly unfair. Those of us in Bilderberg felt we couldn't go on forever fighting one another for nothing and killing people and rendering millions homeless. So we felt that a single community throughout the world would be a good thing." He added: "Bilderberg is a way of bringing together politicians, industrialists, financiers and journalists. Politics should involve people who aren't politicians. We make a point of getting along younger politicians who are obviously rising, to bring them together with financiers and industrialists who offer them wise words. It increases the chance of having a sensible global policy."
> 
> So while our elite get together to "increase the chance of having a sensible global policy" to bring about "a single community throughout the world," the people continue with their lives, not having the ability to influence the media, academics, politicians, or the direction of the world. Unless you are a geostrategic adviser or very rich and influential, chances are you have not been invited to this year's meeting. The discussions from each meeting are secret and unreported, yet the decisions or consensus being formed are far-reaching. Their deeds are done in the darkness of a media blackout. That which can undo them is done in the light.
> 
> ...



Bilderberg And You


----------



## Triton (Jun 12, 2011)

That's why it is interesting to see if Rick Perry makes a run and dons the republican costume because he attended one of the recent Bilderberg meetings and their influence in getting people into elected positions as well as running dead horse opponents so whoever it is they want gets in has been one of their agenda's as well.

The people, functioning off the predominant two party paradigm, play right into their hands each election. Democrat or Republican it doesn't matter either way, Bilderberg gets in.


Obama, Hillary, and John Edwards I believe also attended Bilderberg recently. John Edwards is a dead horse.

Ron Paul has not attended the Bilderberg Group meeting.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triton said:


> That's why it is interesting to see if Rick Perry makes a run and dons the republican costume because he attended one of the recent Bilderberg meetings and their influence in getting people into elected positions as well as running dead horse opponents so whoever it is they want gets in has been one of their agenda's as well.
> 
> The people, functioning off the predominant two party paradigm, play right into their hands each election. Democrat or Republican it doesn't matter either way, Bilderberg gets in.
> 
> ...



Which is exactly why the GOP will never give Paul the nomination. The two party system set up for the sheople desires a perfectly groomed, robot minded, carpetbagging yes man slave. ~BH


----------



## Triton (Jun 12, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > That's why it is interesting to see if Rick Perry makes a run and dons the republican costume because he attended one of the recent Bilderberg meetings and their influence in getting people into elected positions as well as running dead horse opponents so whoever it is they want gets in has been one of their agenda's as well.
> ...



Or a used car salesman type like Mitt Romney.




I can just picture him, once hes done losing in elections, trying to convince someone to buy a Buick.

People, don't do it, don't buy the Buick!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Triton said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Romney? = Masters of puppets groomed failure, in order to keep the madman Obama in office so he can continue their dirty work. ~BH


----------



## candycorn (Jun 13, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > That's why it is interesting to see if Rick Perry makes a run and dons the republican costume because he attended one of the recent Bilderberg meetings and their influence in getting people into elected positions as well as running dead horse opponents so whoever it is they want gets in has been one of their agenda's as well.
> ...



Voters vote...if Mr. Paul gets more votes than the other guys in the individual contests; he wins.

No "giving the nomination" takes place.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Well I expect a sheople response from you, so that's not a suprise. "They" decide who gets the nomination bro, and "They" will never give him the nomination no matter how many votes he gets. Hey cc, Is there anything that the Government does that you question? ~BH


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2011)

Triton said:


> This weekend, the annual Bilderberg Group Meeting is taking place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Evil Bilderberg Bastards.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2011)

It must be terrible to live in the most free society in History and have such fear.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2011)

I was invited to the Bilderberg meeting this weekend. We tell our wives that we meet to plan world domination but really just drink beer, play cards and have strippers


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> It must be terrible to live in the most free society in History and have such fear.



Not everyone who recognizes Globalist power is "afraid", they just recognize it my friend. I mean yeah you're gonna get the doom and gloom nutcases, but at the same time you get normal Americans who are awake to what's going on, who love this Country and would still die fighting for it. ~BH


----------



## Triton (Jun 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> It must be terrible to live in the most free society in History and have such fear.





Not fear, just a general wariness of government that every United States citizen should have.

Government is after all, as George Washington said, "a dangerous servant and fearful master"


----------



## Triton (Jun 13, 2011)

We are not as free as we should be either.

But if you keep telling me i'm free it must be so, right


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 13, 2011)

Accept the challenges so that you may feel the exhilaration of victory. ~ General George S. Patton (1885-1945) American Army General

Up for some tasty "Evil Bilderberg Bastards", anyone?


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 13, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > It must be terrible to live in the most free society in History and have such fear.
> ...



The Smallest Government always &#8594; The Biggest  ||  Economic Freedom &#8594; Slavery ! ! !  ~ The Story of Your Enslavement ~ ... but i am not allowed to give you the URL because i am new here 

{does anyone know why they do that ... is it still 7th grade or something?}


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 13, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I was invited to the Bilderberg meeting this weekend. We tell our wives that we meet to plan world domination but really just drink beer, play cards and have strippers
> 
> Sorry, I had to delete the image because it had a "URL" in it and i am new here and not allowed, {hurrah, i am finally back to seventh grade!}



Hay God, you gotta love the attitude, right, buddy? ... i mean, who else ya gonna trust, the wine drinkers?


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> It must be terrible to live in the most free society in History and have such fear.



? Hurray, there has only been 5% of the worlds population whove ever Experienced Freedom ~ and we R finally getting rid of that ! Right ?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 13, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Do "they" have names or is this something you're making up?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I don't have to make anything up fuckO. I actually feel sorry for a puppet like yourself. You question absolutely nothing whatsoever, and you bow down and lick whatever boot is kicking you in your ass on whatever day. What a joke.  

Let's face it cacacorn, your brain amuses us all about as much as your nick-name. All I can really say to you is that you're the perfect example of a robot minded, yes man slave who never questions anything no matter what it is. People like you deserve what you got coming to you. You're the same type of gutless coward who would have sided with the red coats back in the revolutionary war. = Your a blind, gutless, weak minded coward. 

What do you think about that?  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I was invited to the Bilderberg meeting this weekend. We tell our wives that we meet to plan world domination but really just drink beer, play cards and have strippers



Well rw, You must be doing really good in this thread. You got the puppet cacacorn giving you a thanks buddy! Wow!  ~BH


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 14, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I was invited to the Bilderberg meeting this weekend. We tell our wives that we meet to plan world domination but really just drink beer, play cards and have strippers
> ...



Hey....we Bilderberg members gotta stick together

World domination is not easy


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that you guys give them credit for much more power than they actually have. But such is life.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 14, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



So you say "they" won't let Ron Paul win...but can't identify "they"...I think it's time for you to come out of the sun son.  You're obviously not feeling well.

Cacacorn...nice


----------



## eots (Jun 14, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm pretty sure that you guys give them credit for much more power than they actually have. But such is life.



and you base this opinion on ???


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 14, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that you guys give them credit for much more power than they actually have. But such is life.
> ...



Life.


----------



## eots (Jun 14, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



SO WHAT IT IS IT LIFE THAT TAUGHT YOU ...The prospect of domination of the nation's scholars by Federal employment, project allocations, and the power of money is ever present In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist.....IS OF NO CONCERN ?


----------



## GeoLaureate8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Why is this in the Conspiracy THEORY forum? 

The Bilderberg Group exists. 
The Bilderberg meeting occured. 

These are facts, not theory. 


.


----------



## Triton (Jun 15, 2011)

GeoLaureate8 said:


> Why is this in the Conspiracy THEORY forum?
> 
> The Bilderberg Group exists.
> The Bilderberg meeting occured.
> ...




Yes, I should've done that than allow the thread to get the label of "conspiracy theory" which is nothing more than code for lunacy. Just say those 2 words and it doesn't exist no matter what the evidence, kind of like "Candycorn Logic"


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



The latest issue of American free press came out today and it exposed it as well  mentioning how some swiss and german newspapers are reporting the meeting which of course is a stark contrast to the near complete media blackout here in the states.This of course angers and hurts the feelings of agent Candyfag since they are exposing it. Funny how every new poster that comes on here who listens to alternative news instead of corporate news,they see immediately he is the biggest dumbfuck troll to ever grace any message board and just seeks attention.He would never show his face in public in a debate without the comfort of hiding behind a computer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, nevermind, the Bilderberg Group doesn't exist what was I thinking.
> ...



thats the logic of candyfag and the trolls,is if fox news or CNN says so,it makes it true.
cracks me up to no end everytime,what drugs are these trolls on?
agent candyfag of course already knows how evil they are,they pay him loads of money to come and try and derail these threads,thats why he works the hardest to do so since his handlers pay him so well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



do you expect anything less than a paid government zionest shill? again thats why he  spends his time night and day going to SEVERAL message boards trolling.His handlers pay him very well and gets rewarded very well so he gladly puts in a lot of work for them.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 15, 2011)

GeoLaureate8 said:


> Why is this in the Conspiracy THEORY forum?
> 
> The Bilderberg Group exists.
> The Bilderberg meeting occured.
> ...



Easy enough to answer. While it is fact that the group exists and that they had their annual meeting, it is unproven that they control the secret government that so many want to attribute to them.


----------



## eots (Jun 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> GeoLaureate8 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in the Conspiracy THEORY forum?
> ...



you mean like how it is unproven OJ killed Nicole ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2011)

GeoLaureate8 said:


> Why is this in the Conspiracy THEORY forum?
> 
> The Bilderberg Group exists.
> The Bilderberg meeting occured.
> ...



Because the mods around here consider facts to be conspiracy theories. If you post a conspiracy THEORY like the 9/11 coverup commission is factual or defend the governments THEORY that Obama was born in hawaii,they will allow you to post it like in the general global topic  section since they consider theories like that to be facts.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 15, 2011)

slackjawed rothschild here just back from the big meeting to tell you you ignorant sheeple only have a little time left before we enslave you all, starting of course with the twoofers.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 15, 2011)

Triton said:


> GeoLaureate8 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in the Conspiracy THEORY forum?
> ...



lunacy is reality in the mind of the lunatic who believes it.


----------



## Triton (Jun 16, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > GeoLaureate8 said:
> ...




Just like people who believe sporadic fires and debris damage caused the total symmetrical (near, feel better?) free fall collapse of WTC 7 into its own footprint 8 hours following the collapse of WTC 1 and 2.

Lunacy


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 16, 2011)

Triton said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Your absolutely right, it doesn't fit into your absolute logic it must be the bilderburg group. How can you be sure it wasn't evil little midgets?


----------



## Triton (Jun 16, 2011)

um, ok


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 16, 2011)

Triton said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...


 exactly.well said.

agents slackass and candyfag get paid a lot of money for their hysterical ramblings.they do the same thing with the Kennedy assassination as well,they ignore evidence,facts,the laws of physics and witness testimonys since it doesnt go along with their version of events. they sprout off insults like that when they know they are defeated.


----------



## Jessica Blume (Jun 16, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Candycornhole has already been proven to be a Jew shill. Are you still playing with that? You're better than that scum.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Jessica Blume said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



cacacorn is a godless Zionist puppet, So let's not blame all Jews for what international gangsters are doing to the world. That's an important policy to follow if you ever hope for any real change. Many other races play a huge part in this worldwide scam as well.  ~BH


----------



## candycorn (Jun 16, 2011)

Jessica Blume said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Fuck you!

Quick simple and to the point.


----------



## eots (Jun 16, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Jessica Blume said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



No-No...FUCK YOU...


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 17, 2011)

eots said:


> if they are violating the Logan act..they are criminals and none of your rhetoric explains the mass media black out of such a gathering of well known and powerful people..


That's a mighty big if you have there without any evidence to support this hypothesis.



SFC Ollie said:


> Shhh! You know it's the Illuminati.....


Or is it the Hidden Hand?



eots said:


> The incident happened on Thursday when Mario Borghezio and another unnamed Italian citizen were stopped by employees of a private security service at the official entrance to the Suvretta House luxury hotel in the Swiss resort of St Moritz, where the conference is being held.
> 
> He showed his deputys card, but since he did not have an invitation the cantonal police were called. He was held at the police station before being expelled from the canton and forbidden to return until after the end of the conference on Sunday.


Who does that guy think he is?  Just because he is a government official he thinks he can charge into a private organizations meeting? He was not invited and had no authority to try and barge in.  If you were entertaining guests at your place would you want those not invited or wanted to show up and demand entry?  I know I wouldn't. 

I see why your nervous as there are highly influential people meeting, but they are still free citizens and entitled to privacy.  You seem to favor government intrusion only when it suits your purpose.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 17, 2011)

Triton said:


> Well I hope we all enjoy the new policy and overall global geopolitical changes that will come about from this meeting


Well, you let us know what changes.



rightwinger said:


> I was invited to the Bilderberg meeting this weekend. We tell our wives that we meet to plan world domination but really just drink beer, play cards and have strippers


We do the same thing at my college fraternity!!  



SFC Ollie said:


> I'm pretty sure that you guys give them credit for much more power than they actually have. But such is life.


Paranoia and fear do that.  What's funny is if they put as much effort into a PRIVATE organization as they did the government, I'm sure we'd have more proactive citizens than nosy parkers.



eots said:


> you mean like how it is unproven OJ killed Nicole ?


Actually he was proven not guilty, not that he didn't do it.


----------



## eots (Jun 17, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > if they are violating the Logan act..they are criminals and none of your rhetoric explains the mass media black out of such a gathering of well known and powerful people..
> ...



major corporate leaders and foreign political leaders do not gather with U.S government policy makers as private citizens


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 17, 2011)

eots said:


> major corporate leaders and foreign political leaders do not gather with U.S government policy makers as private citizens


Did they sign their rights away?


----------



## eots (Jun 17, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > major corporate leaders and foreign political leaders do not gather with U.S government policy makers as private citizens
> ...



they took on responsibility's,they took oaths,they are supposed to be our agents acting on our behalf and accountable to us, not in secrete meetings with corporate elite and foreign governments, under media blackout


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 17, 2011)

eots said:


> they took on responsibility's,they took oaths,they are supposed to be our agents acting on our behalf and accountable to us, not in secrete meetings with corporate elite and foreign governments, under media blackout


So which of the American attendees did you vote for?


----------



## Triton (Jun 17, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Well I hope we all enjoy the new policy and overall global geopolitical changes that will come about from this meeting
> ...



U.S. government officials attending secret policy meetings with foreign corporate and government leaders is going to lead to U.S. policy changes

Paranoia and fear have nothing to do with the fact that there was a successful 50 + year effort to keep this meeting absolutely secret while our government officials engaged in setting policy in a completely covert manner without any input whatsoever from the people they "serve", its very existence was denied for years. 

Now that the group has been exposed the group has been forced to acknowledge its existence and has taken a nonchalant stance about it including releasing their brand new website to produce the effect that its no big deal, just some good old fashioned people getting together discussing things.


----------



## Triton (Jun 17, 2011)

There is too much faith in humanity and the power structures of humanity.

Human beings have slaughtered each other throughout human existence.

Just 70 years ago entire families were shoved into ovens, melted with acid, and gassed in showers by the Nazis.

The Cultural Revolution and Stalinist Russia was literally a slaughter fest, millions and millions of people killed, most for nothing more than dissident thinking from the power structure's prevailing views.

1% of the population are full blown psychopaths who have no consciense, feel no remorse, and who basically mimic emotional responses almost always for their own benefit, then you have lesser degrees  of psychopathy along the full spectrum of human psychology.

Religious fundamentalist continue to slaughter people in the name of God.


There is genocide going on today throughout the world, the U.S. government itself has been involved with genocide and the suppression of individual groups of people throughout its history.






But anyone who is concerned over the wheelings and dealings of the global elite is just insane and paranoid


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 17, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Blume said:
> ...



thats what the troll always says when he gets frustrated because he cant counter the truth and cant think up any lies anymore to propagate when he's losing a debate which is all the time. thats his sign of defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 17, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Jessica Blume said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



very well said.thats what i dont like about some truthers is just because there are zionest agents like candyfag out there,thats doesnt mean ALL jews are bad.In fact there are many jews in Isreal that are trying to reform their government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica Blume said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



thats why i was advising you earlier to put the troll on ignore.the WORST thing you can do is take his bait and reply to his posts which sadly,many veteran truthers who should know better,STILL do that.He is just seeking attention from people because his life is so pitiful so why people ignorantly take his bait and give the idiot troll the attention he seeks is beyond me.sadly though,quite a few veteran truthers here who should know better,STILL give him the attention he seeks by replying to him and the other troll agents on 9/11.Just look at the victems family thread and how the veteran truthers there are ignorantly replying to him.Gamolon on that thread is obviously a paid government agent troll as well working for us intelliegence and a few truthers are taking his bait just like he wants them to.Not very smart.

Best thing in the world to do is put him on ignore so he can show off what an  attention seeking troll he is and how he is so desperate for it,the fact that he addresses peoples posts that have told him many time they have him on ignore,thats the sign of someone who needs help the fact that he has to talk to himself all the time like that with someone who has him on ignore.lol.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 17, 2011)

agent slackjawed rothschild here, our meeting is nothing to laugh about, twoofers are a legit group to ridicule. Right up until the time they goes postal and start shooting people that is.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> agent slackjawed rothschild here, our meeting is nothing to laugh about, twoofers are a legit group to ridicule. Right up until the time they goes postal and start shooting people that is.



The entire Country is gonna go "postal". Then what will idiots like you say.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~BH


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 17, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> The entire Country is gonna go "postal". Then what will idiots like you say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what side of the violence they are on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 18, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > agent slackjawed rothschild here, our meeting is nothing to laugh about, twoofers are a legit group to ridicule. Right up until the time they goes postal and start shooting people that is.
> ...



He is hoping his handlers are going to protect him and keep paying him since he has been doing what they want him to do,come here and try to  derail 9/11 and other government corruption threads but the idiot troll is going to find out soon enough,that they wont have any use for him anymore and they will turn against him also like they have against us.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 18, 2011)

same thing wil happen to you Gomer Pyle.I only regret that the day when that comes I wont be able to see the shock on you shills faces when your handlers turn on you and you will then realise all that money they were paying you was never worth it and you will realise what a complete dumbass you were for not heeding this warning and redeeming yourself while you can,that all that money they paid you wont do you any good anymore.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 18, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I havn't collected anything and never met my handlers, but I am quite sure you know your attendants.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...


Yes he greets them each meal time when those clean young men in their clean white coats check his straps before the nurses aids feed him.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 18, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> same thing wil happen to you Gomer Pyle.I only regret that the day when that comes I wont be able to see the shock on you shills faces when your handlers turn on you and you will then realise all that money they were paying you was never worth it and you will realise what a complete dumbass you were for not heeding this warning and redeeming yourself while you can,that all that money they paid you wont do you any good anymore.


It must be horrible living in persistent fear and hatred.  I would not want to go to the grave like that.  I plan on living a happy life.


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 18, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Remember when you ran away and I got on my knees and begged you not to
leave because I'd go berserk?? Well...
You left me anyhow and then the days got worse and worse and now you see
I've gone completely out of my mind.. And..
They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!!!

You thought it was a joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said
that loosing you would make me flip my lid.. RIGHT???
I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad... And..
They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa,
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the happy home. With trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!

I cooked your food, I cleaned your house, and this is how you pay me back
for all my kind unselfish loving deeds.. Huh??
Well you just wait, they'll find you yet and when they do they'll put you
in the ASPCA, you mangy mutt!!! And...

They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa.
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy
to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're coming
to take me away, ha-haaa!!!
To the happy home, with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haa!!!
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time... (fade out)

Hey, buddy!
Yes officer..
You a head?
No, but I'm catching up, ha ha ha....



That song has 9/11 Inside Job by the balls.....................................


----------



## eots (Jun 18, 2011)

obamerican said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



dude..you are out of your fucking head...


----------



## eots (Jun 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgEPmjRGkJw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Chilean TV covers Bilderberg 2011 and Rockefeller&#39;s interest in the region&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Triton (Jun 19, 2011)

Suspicion of the workings of the global elite in the Bilderberg Group is not living in paranoia, fear, and hate.

But this is certainly the favorite way to attack and discredit those who question the mainstream paradigm, that they are just paranoid and afraid, i.e. have a mental disorder.


When the Nazi's and Soviets were gaining power i'm sure there were plenty of people telling those who protested them that it must be horrible living in persistent fear and hatred.


Those who don't know history are destined to repeat it


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 19, 2011)

I never said it was wrong to question the government.  In fact I encourage it, but I like playing Devil's Advocate.  I am fairly suspicious of them and their goals (kind of ironic for me to say this).

I would never say someone who questions the Bilderbergs is mental...unless they obviously showed signs.



> Those who don't know history are destined to repeat it


A great quote.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 19, 2011)

Triton said:


> Suspicion of the workings of the global elite in the Bilderberg Group is not living in paranoia, fear, and hate.
> 
> But this is certainly the favorite way to attack and discredit those who question the mainstream paradigm, that they are just paranoid and afraid, i.e. have a mental disorder.
> 
> ...



And you're living proof.


----------



## Triton (Jun 19, 2011)

And you are a pathetic little troll

run along troll, nothing to see here


----------



## Triton (Jun 19, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> I never said it was wrong to question the government.  In fact I encourage it, but I like playing Devil's Advocate.  I am fairly suspicious of them and their goals (kind of ironic for me to say this).
> 
> I would never say someone who questions the Bilderbergs is mental...unless they obviously showed signs.
> 
> ...



That is because you, unlike Candycorn, are an open-minded person with discernment who doesn't use insults backed with nothing of substance to condemn those you disagree with.

You acknowledge suspicion of their activities while believing they are not as nefarious as I do. We can debate and discuss in reason now


----------



## candycorn (Jun 19, 2011)

Triton said:


> And you are a pathetic little troll
> 
> run along troll, nothing to see here



Echoing my words again?

So how many times have you yutz's predicted the end of the Country?  80?  100?  In the past decade?  History shows you're full of shit.  And now the Bildeerbergers or whoever this week's boogeyman is taking over!  You were full of shit then...and you're full of shit now.  And guess what; survery says you'll be full of shit next week too.


----------



## Triton (Jun 19, 2011)

did you just utter something?


----------



## Triton (Jun 19, 2011)

"you're full of shit.......(nothing of substance)......full of shit........shit"


Typical post from the most pathetic troll on USMB, Candycorn


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 19, 2011)

I just got back from this weekends Bilderberg meeting. No big deal


----------



## candycorn (Jun 19, 2011)

In honor of Father's Day:






You guys have been flailing about "they're going to take over the world" since the days of the Rockefellers..actually the Federal Reserve (enacted about 100 years ago).  

You haven't been right about shit and that is proven over and over.  Please point to one "they're taking over the world conspiracy" you concocted that came true dipshit....just one.

Fuck off and die; stop wasting oxygen that intelligent people could be breathing.


----------



## eots (Jun 19, 2011)

candycorn said:


> In honor of Father's Day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take a pill freak...


----------



## candycorn (Jun 19, 2011)

Eots=garbage.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 19, 2011)

.

AND what about this?
STIRRING The POT ! ! ! ~ using the spoon of Gerald Celente at full throat ... a grand tirade in lustrous bloom.


Gerald Celente - KSFO Brian Sussman 17 June 2011
Trends Journal: Subscribe to the Trends Journal
Twitter: Gerald Celente (geraldcelente) on Twitter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBnv4jHVtf4&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - Gerald Celente - KSFO Brian Sussman 17 June 2011[/ame]

Gerald Celente - Talk Radio Europe 16 June 2011
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsknb5zm2X4&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - Gerald Celente - Talk Radio Europe 16 June 2011[/ame]​
Robert ~

.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > The entire Country is gonna go "postal". Then what will idiots like you say.
> ...



Welcome, Always good to have another representative of the sheople nation. Ummm no, actually you would like to think that it will all go down like that, but those of us who have served our Country have families and relatives who will be effected by this. 

Listen to me for a minute my friend. Maybe I misunderstood you because I hope that I did. Once the trucks stop delivering food to the local grocery stores and people become hungry, you can forget about your pipe dream bro. 

You have no idea how fast madness will hit this Nation. Don't pretend that those who are employed by the Government now, are gonna care about doing their work instead of protecting their own families and relatives. They won't. Family is everything. Hey, I hope it never happens, but the shit is getting pretty deep these days.  ~BH


----------



## Triton (Jun 19, 2011)

candycorn said:


> In honor of Father's Day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO


----------



## Triton (Jun 19, 2011)

*That's it Candycorn, remember, this is all your fault!

I'm bringing it back!!!*








I would like to highlight what I like to call "Candycorn Logic"



Basically, what "Candycorn Logic" entails is:

Candycorn states something doesn't exist, therefore it doesn't exist.




For example:

Suppose Candycorn and I enter into a debate about the existence of the Moon.

I make the claim that "The moon exists"









See, that's the Moon.


Candycorn, using Candycorn Logic replies with "No, the moon doesn't exist, go fuck yourself!"





Then, I respond to Candycorn by providing observable video, photographic, and physical evidence of the existence of the Moon to support my claim that the Moon does indeed exist.

Then Candycorn, continuing to use Candycorn Logic, states That's not the Moon, fuckwad!




After successfully stating that the Moon doesn't exist Candycorn is likely to reinforce his/her successful argument through the use of Candycorn Logic with a resounding

I own you biatch!







This is how using Candycorn Logic Candycorn can simply state that molten steel did not exist at ground zero during 9/11 and therefore didn't exist despite the presentation of easily accessed video, photographic, and physical evidence supporting the claim that there was in fact molten steel found at ground zero.


----------



## eots (Jun 19, 2011)

Triton said:


> *That's it Candycorn, remember, this is all your fault!
> 
> I'm bringing it back!!!*
> 
> ...



you better run now the library closing soon !...."snap'


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 20, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



The "Bolded Blue" part is the part that i think we all need to be aware of ... what do 'we' do? What is to keep the 'uniforms' from taking us all to the supposed FEMA Camps?

You guys out in the woods will be cool. Here is the city things are gonna suck, i would suppose.

Robert ~


----------



## Douger (Jun 20, 2011)

That's when the masters initiate the guns for food dealio...............


----------



## editec (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a thought...what the hell is* TED*?

Another by invitation only group that believes that they are the masters of the world (which may actually be somewhat true, incidently).


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 20, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Welcome, Always good to have another representative of the sheople nation. Ummm no, actually you would like to think that it will all go down like that, but those of us who have served our Country have families and relatives who will be effected by this.
> 
> Listen to me for a minute my friend. Maybe I misunderstood you because I hope that I did. Once the trucks stop delivering food to the local grocery stores and people become hungry, you can forget about your pipe dream bro.
> 
> You have no idea how fast madness will hit this Nation. Don't pretend that those who are employed by the Government now, are gonna care about doing their work instead of protecting their own families and relatives. They won't. Family is everything. Hey, I hope it never happens, but the shit is getting pretty deep these days.  ~BH


I love poking the bear and being the Devil's advocate.

Those of us who have served our Country?  What am I chopped liver?  I'm pretty sure I'm stationed on a military base and have served over 9.5-years, enlisting before I was even able to vote.  I'm also pretty sure I have a family too, a rather large family that I care deeply about.

I grew up in the mountains of Idaho and learned to hunt my food.  My family is a bunch of hillbillies and ranchers.  Family always comes first in my life.


----------



## Triton (Jun 20, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > KSigMason said:
> ...




The FEMA camps are real. They even have playgrounds for the children 




Now i'm sure Candycorn will claim they don't exist and therefore using "Candycorn Logic" they don't exist so the whole point is mute anyway


----------



## Triton (Jun 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P-hvPJPTi4]YouTube - &#x202a;FEMA Camp Footage (Concentrations Camps in USA)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL, so they can go right onto the property and take videos of the security devices. Even inside one of the entry buildings. A black helicopter comes around to check them out but this place is so secret that no one wants to confiscate the video....

So very great security there.... LOL


----------



## Paulie (Jun 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> LOL, so they can go right onto the property and take videos of the security devices. Even inside one of the entry buildings. A black helicopter comes around to check them out but this place is so secret that no one wants to confiscate the video....
> 
> So very great security there.... LOL



I would think it's as simple as no one being able to prove what it's potential use is anyway, so who the fuck cares who takes video of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 20, 2011)

Paulie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, so they can go right onto the property and take videos of the security devices. Even inside one of the entry buildings. A black helicopter comes around to check them out but this place is so secret that no one wants to confiscate the video....
> ...



Yet they care enough to send a "black"  helicopter? Please.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 20, 2011)

By the way, if you would like the real story about this "FEMA CAMP" all it takes is a 10 second google search....

http://www.trainweb.org/chris/beech.html
















It appears the place is exactly what it is supposed to be, an AMTRAK repair facility.

Do play again.......


----------



## Triton (Jun 20, 2011)

nah nothing, no fema camps, nothing



 I wonder when HR 645 finds its way back on the legislative block?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > KSigMason said:
> ...



You are 100% correct my friend. At the end of the day, that is all that matters when it all comes down. People just don't realize how much they really depend on other people. We all depend on eachother. That's how we eat, drink and live in the comfort of our own homes. It's all linked together. If the crap ever hits the fan, it will be every one man / group for himself or themselves. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Always good to have another representative of the sheople nation. Ummm no, actually you would like to think that it will all go down like that, but those of us who have served our Country have families and relatives who will be effected by this.
> ...



Well there was no way of me knowing that, so thank you for your service and brotherhood. Yeah, I know what you're saying about playing devils advocate, nothing wrong there. I didn't grow up in the mountains, but I grew up spending alot of time in them, so I would have no problem whatsoever living off of them. When one has a family though, that task becomes much harder than before. 

Idaho? Love the State. I got family that lives there too. I also love to go Boarding in Sun Valley. Best snow I have ever rode. I love the Sun Valley resort too. ~BH


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Triton,

Thanks for the FEMA camp video link. I had seen it some time ago. But that still is a problem ... i don't want to be with city kids ... country or kids who grew up in the woods, okay, but not city kids .... Pleazeee!


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 20, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



For people like me, stuck in the city ... how will we ever find our 'kin' or get out? Oh, well ... 

Robert ~


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Where is old cacacorn anyway? He must be getting fit for some brand new knee pads because his old ones are so worn out by him bowing down to his masters day in and day out. Course, He could be getting briefed by one of them on the latest propaganda agenda. 

Maybe not though. Could be just a special get together between the two of them. One of those Eyes wide shut moments, or Bohemian Grove ecounters in one of their forest bi-sexual orgies. I dunno bro.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > the_IRF said:
> ...



It all depends on what exactly happens. If it's something huge like people not being able to feed their families, the first hours are your chance to get out. Otherwise, The freeways will be jammed with traffic and vehicles that have run out of fuel. Not to mention gangs of thugs with pants hanging off their ass. 

Best thing to do is purchase a 50 to 100 gallon water container for your home / Garage. They cost anywhere from 50 to 100 dollars. This is just for drinking water in the beggining or during the time that everything is down before it comes back up, who knows though. Long term as far as H20 is concerned, means you need a water purifier or an ultra violate light stick that I use because I am an avid backpacker. It kills bacteria in a few seconds instead of having to pump it. 

I got 19,000 gallons in my pool, so I am ok in that department. Then there is food. Get canned and freeze dried food to last a few months. Not trying to sound like a foil hat wearing guy, but Why not be safe? Even an Earthquake here in California would require these simple things. No trucks delivering food, means no food in less than a week at the grocery stores. Just something to think about, and if you got children you better think now, instead of waiting around for something to happen like a fucking brainwashed dunce (not you, anyone). 

Yuh know, I would wager that cacacorn would assume someone was crazy if they actually stocked up for an earthquake or any other natural event? You see, People like him will be begging for food and water if something ever does happen. If cacacorn lived in Japan, he would have been one of the morons watching his own family perish.  ~BH


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;FEMA Camp Footage (Concentrations Camps in USA)&#x202c;&rlm;



Funny movie...Lets look at some details:


> FEMA Camp Footage (Concentrations Camps in USA)
> Footage of a FEMA camp in the US. This is available on Google video too, but because a few people simply still don't "get it" when they watch the ...
> by MasterpieceConCen |* 5 years ago *| 2,648,277 views



5 years ago...any ETA on when the roundup will start?  

You guys are just too funny.


YouTube - &#x202a;FEMA Camp Footage (Concentrations Camps in USA)&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



No people like me will be directing people like you where to go.   And you won't do it...thats the hilarious part.  Keep up the paranoia though; it means more for the rest of us and you're a source of amusement in the mean time.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Now cacacorn, If you want to attempt to meet me or any of us half way, then by all means step up and show that you're not fully a brainwashed, yes man robot slave. I tried before, but you never replied. All you keep repeating is FEMA Camp stuff.

I would like to discuss being prepared for a disaster. So tell me, Is it smart to prepare for a natural disaster, or are people paranoid to look out for their families? 

And back to my earlier question that you dodged. Are the Federal and State governments to blame for illegal immigration during a joke on terra? Should they take any blame whatsoever? Waiting to see if you can answer a fucking question.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > the_IRF said:
> ...



Oh yeah yuh think so huh? LMAO! People like your weak minded ass will be moving in the herds with the rest of the cattle that has nothing whatsoever left. If you were to be unlucky enough to meet up with me after it all fell, well I think I'll leave that outcome up to the intelligent here to figure out.

Bro, You're a complete joke here. Where are all your supporters? Where are all your heroes now? The only source of amusement around this place is you, you mindless android. ~BH


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > the_IRF said:
> ...



There are no FEMA camps.  One thing to remember is this; the odds of a natural disaster hitting are something like 500 to 1 compared to a man made catastrophe. Look out for a flood instead of anthrax; look out for a tornado instead of a pocket nuke.  

Those telling you to be prepared are right about that; be prepared.  A popular saying is this; "The First 72 are on You!"  Meaning that you need at least 3 days (72 hours) of provisions for your family.  

Ready.gov - Prepare. Plan. Stay Informed. recommends the following:

Water, one gallon of water per person per day for at least three days, for drinking and sanitation
Food, at least a three-day supply of non-perishable food
Battery-powered or hand crank radio and a NOAA Weather Radio with tone alert and extra batteries for both
Flashlight and extra batteries
First aid kit
Whistle to signal for help
Dust mask, to help filter contaminated air and plastic sheeting and duct tape to shelter-in-place
Moist towelettes, garbage bags and plastic ties for personal sanitation
Wrench or pliers to turn off utilities
Can opener for food (if kit contains canned food)
Local maps
Cell phone with chargers, inverter or solar charger
Additional Items To Consider Adding To An Emergency Supply Kit:

Prescription medications and glasses
Infant formula and diapers
Pet food and extra water for your pet
Important family documents such as copies of insurance policies, identification and bank account records in a waterproof, portable container
Cash or traveler's checks and change
Important family documents such as copies of insurance policies, identification and bank account records in a waterproof, portable container. You can use the Emergency Financial First Aid Kit (EFFAK) - PDF, 277Kb) developed by Operation Hope, FEMA and Citizen Corps to help you organize your information.
Emergency reference material such as a first aid book or information from Ready.gov - Prepare. Plan. Stay Informed..
Sleeping bag or warm blanket for each person. Consider additional bedding if you live in a cold-weather climate.
Complete change of clothing including a long sleeved shirt, long pants and sturdy shoes. Consider additional clothing if you live in a cold-weather climate.
Household chlorine bleach and medicine dropper  When diluted nine parts water to one part bleach, bleach can be used as a disinfectant. Or in an emergency, you can use it to treat water by using 16 drops of regular household liquid bleach per gallon of water. Do not use scented, color safe or bleaches with added cleaners.
Fire Extinguisher
Matches in a waterproof container
Feminine supplies and personal hygiene items
Mess kits, paper cups, plates and plastic utensils, paper towels
Paper and pencil
Books, games, puzzles or other activities for children

Be prudent though...Ready.gov is a government (hiss) source.  Some would have you believe that every government official lies 100% of the time so you may want to do the precise opposite if you subscribe to their rampant paranoia and fear that knows no bounds.  

Also, if I may suggest, there is such a thing as vertical evacuation; if you're caught in traffic and can't leave your city and a flood is imminent; consider driving into a parking garage to one of the upper levels (but not the top level).  Radio reception is better, you're out of the way of the flood, you have shelter from any rain or precipitation, a bit of security...etc... Also, little known fact, lighting in garages is usually on the emergency circut because access gates are often tied into the lighting circuits or vice-versa.


----------



## eots (Jun 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTtqmD5Eypg]YouTube - &#x202a;Celente Predicts , Food Riots, Tax Rebellions.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

candycorn said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Well atleast you're not so dense to not realize what can happen. I don't believe all government is bad, just 85% of it. 

However, I see right through your sarcastic game. WTF? Parking Garages bro? That would leave one exposed to the elements. 

Now you're talking about how the power is linked with the gate at the bottom of the car garage? I would just run around it or smash my truck or SUV right through it. What's next? Don't take the elevator because it might get fried up and maybe we would all drown? 

Jeezus caca, I expected a little better retort than this. Just saying. Hell, I'll just take the stairs bro.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

If I could sum up our boy cacacorn with one single image, this is what we would all end up with..........................






 ~BH


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > the_IRF said:
> ...



No dipshit...the gates are tied to emergency power so people don't have to crash their car through the gate and the lights are usually on the same circut....so THE LIGHTS STAY ON you stupid motherfucker.  

And as far as the elements go....uhhh...your car will be exposed to the elements on the road in a traffic jam only in a garage, you'll be somewhat safe from flooding and other cars etc...

I hope you were born stupid; otherwise our educational system is worse than I thought if you're any indication.  

Watch out for dem black choppers...they've been on the way for 5 years now.


----------



## Triton (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on the disaster, if you are in a concentrated urban area you better hope you have time to get out and that the severity of the disaster is not such that it even requires you to have to leave otherwise you are competing with millions of roving people for very limited resources.



Leave it to Candycorn to assume that because some of us distrust Bilderberg that we also believe every single government official is out to get us LOL

"Candycorn Logic"


----------



## eots (Jun 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> Depends on the disaster, if you are in a concentrated urban area you better hope you have time to get out and that the severity of the disaster is not such that it even requires you to have to leave otherwise you are competing with millions of roving people for very limited resources.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



candycornhole finds it is so much easier to debate when you get to state your opposition assertions for them...


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 20, 2011)

eots said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Celente Predicts , Food Riots, Tax Rebellions.&#x202c;&rlm;




Eots,

Wonderful lead-in for what i wanted to post next to Stir-The-Pot a bit more, combined with the ongoing interchange above and below ...

Question: Would Gerald Celente want to stand next to me in the FEMA Camps or would i want to stand next to him?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RajzVOuDnS8&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - Gerald Celente on Jeff Rense show 13 June 2011[/ame]

*Oh, i forgot.* 

I have super-powers to telepathically direct everyone in black-body-armor to be in MY Army. Right? 
Now-i-remember, it is true ... it is true ... just like the Wizard of Oz when you say, "There is no place like home ... There is no place like home."​
Robert ~

.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 20, 2011)

.

*Is this a Condom for the gods?*

Someone ought to teach them some manners, don't you think?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uquf5zpjc8&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - Strange Rolling Cloud[/ame]​
Robert ~

.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 20, 2011)

*By the end of October 1911*, the paper felt able to announce:

*The Triumph Of Standard Bread  A Change in the Food Of A Nation.*​





[/CENTER][/IMG]


*Read more:* Is your bread making you ill? How 2011's loaves are bad for you | Mail Online​
Robert ~

.


----------



## eots (Jun 20, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;FEMA Camp Footage (Concentrations Camps in USA)&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



whats funny is someone who thinks 5 years is a long time in the grand chess game


----------



## eots (Jun 21, 2011)

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > the_IRF said:
> ...



Thats right candycornhole we wont listen and you can go the to relief center chow down on our rations...you are welcome to it


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I understood what you said dumb fuck, that's why I said that I see right through your sarcasm. Only a moron like yourself can only retort with "black helicopters, Fema camps or foil hats. You weak minded fool. 

Hey you gutless turd, you better hope that you don't meet up with me, or anyone like me. Know why asshole? = Because you will understand the meaning of natural law. 

You poor pathetic puke bag sell out robot. You stand for absolutely nothing whatsoever. You defend the very bottomfeeders who would enslave you and use you to do their dirty work.

You know what cacacorn? You remind me of the Jews who sold their own people out. Yeah, you know who I am talking about eh? Ever read a fucking book in your life? Hell, Have you ever seen a movie that you didn't rub yourself off to? Ok, let me drop down to your toilet for a minute. Did you see Shilnders list? Or how about the Pianist? The scum sucking maggots who sold out their own people for their own financial gain are carpetbagging low lifes like you. Course, that would be giving a nobody like yourself too much credit. I don't even think that those losers would take in a gutless puke like yourself.

Let's all give a round of applause to cACAcORN! And to all he / or it has contributed to the truth. Where are all your supporters cACA? My, My it is very quiet here in regards to sheoplized, yes men, robot slaves of the Empire. 

Now go back to watching the 10 O' Clock News you useful tool you.  ~BH


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 21, 2011)

.

AND now more from the *Stir The Pot* corner ...

Is this the result of the *Soros Team* types who sell their 'kin' for profit that we, too, are now included in?


*Just askin* so i get my head screwed on straight, that's all.​
Robert ~

.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

There are no FEMA camps.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3772670-post131.html


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> There are no FEMA camps.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3772670-post131.html



SFC Ollie,

Let us hope not ... but if i were running in the government racket, i would probably run things that way as a prudent contingency ... given the pressures of those who want to hold onto the power they have assumed to themselves. Failing to do so would make me suspect to those very people ... and then how could i stay in position to actually protect The People, if and when such a time of upheaval or confusion reared its ugly head? 

Hummm ........................

Military talent never practices the art of subterfuge, now does it ... right?

Robert ~

.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > There are no FEMA camps.
> ...



The Government wouldn't need to build special camps and spend billions of dollars on them. Every military Base in the country can have an area ready to hold 100,000 within a week of notification. There are no camps.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Agreed, SFC Ollie,

Although the train tracks leading to faclities would be convenient as opposed to military bases (which might require highway transport that could be unnecessarily vulnerable to the actions of 'vigilant citizens'), and inward facing barbwire tops sure does startle me into recalling the look of Auschwitz, and the blocked up, now windowless walls stand without explanation, I see your logic.

Would you be so kind as to instruct me, then? What are the properties so heralded in the YouTube videos to be used for. There does seem to be a considerable lack of clarity on all of this, don't you think?

It might be useful to us all here to have more confidence about this persistent fear of the FEMA Camps being deployed against something.

Robert ~ 

.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > the_IRF said:
> ...



The video featured in this thread is exactly what it is supposed to be, a repair facility for AMTRAK. I provided a link to a tour of the facility earlier.... I don't know of any others, but if you can tell me where they supposedly are,  I'm certain we can find out what they really are.....


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



SFC Ollie,

Yes, i noted your posting of the pictures of the AMTRAK repair facility. 

I am sure there must be some good explanation to my questions below. Would you, please, illuminate me?

(1) Can you help me out understanding why the barbed wire points inward? 

(2) Can you help me understand what the meaning of the various color coded signs are about? 

(3) Why would someone choose to close off sunlight from a workplace by blocking up what i assume used to be window? I suppose there could be some argument asserted, but i like to work were i can see ... i get better work out of myself.

(4) Why would you need to bar the entrance? Why would the workers need to be so heavily protected? From what? Under what circumstances would this 'something-they-needed-to-be-protected-from' happen?

Thank you for your help, SFC Ollie.

Robert ~

.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > the_IRF said:
> ...



Are the towers on the inside or outside?











Are they keeping people in or out?






Which is correct?

I am trying to remember how our fences were run in the military,  the most secure facility I was in had a V of barbed wire on top of the wall with razor wire in the center.

I seem to remember at 93rd Sig Bde Hqs in Ludwigsburg Germany the wire slanted in. But I believe over at Krabenlock Kasern it slanted out. I really don't remember any others in any great detail. You see I am not a security expert nor have I claimed to be. 

But instead of looking at a few pictures that I posted maybe you should follow the link and see inside every building and see how many of those buildings do have windows. And maybe you could give Lew Woods, Beech Grove Shop Superintendent a call and ask all your other senseless questions, I'm certain he could answer them. 

Or you can remain ignorant of the facts on an anonymous message board and stay afraid of the black helicopters for the rest of your life.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



SFC Ollie,

Thank you for trying to be encouraging.

I wonder if it is important or not; that my questions are thought of as senseless. I am sure you have a good reason why they should be categorized as senseless, which i fail to grasp. Would you, please, help me understand this. 

Some people are trained to always say, "i know this is a stupid question, but ..." Whereupon the 'leader' of one stripe or another is obligated to say, "There are no stupid questions." I was never trained to say, "i know this is a stupid question ... " I wasn't raised that way. I wonder what that infers?

I was trained that any officer always explains why such and such is as it is as an order ... even to the point of saying, "because it is an order ... which probably means we are knowingly being sent to our deaths ... hopefully as a holding action for some good reason."

Would you fallow an officer to your death under that command disciplined, or would you prefer to be barked at, "Because i told you so and gave you an order!"? The North Country troops of Northern VT, NH, and Maine have always documented less casualties in battle, over all wars ever fought by These United States, than any other regional area, period. At some point this was studied, supposedly, in officer training schools and war colleges. No one knows why this is so, except those of us from there. And we never tell.

As to the assertion about staying afraid of the 'black helicopters for the rest of my life', i suspect that speaks to a point most important. Many of the citizenry are afraid. I don't think that is good. I am not sure your castigation and dispersion help matters any. These words and this attitude [though i suspect it comes out of frustration] would seem to put you in a position as someone to fear. I am not sure that is a good thing for our military to have as its reputation. You might be angry that people are afraid of the military, but that they are is not good, don't you think? That they do fear the principal of the black helicopters is the point, which to many is not a good one.

Am i your enemy? 

What answer would you expect to come out of the mouth of any command officer, or Chairman of the Joints Chiefs of Staff, when challenged with this full throated and aggressively hostile question: "Do you, or do you nay, bow to the will and authority of The People?" 

Do you subscribe to the answer that it is up to whoever is the better shot or has more guns? 

That is the easy answer. And that is the wisdom of having this nation's military train command-leadership and battle experienced personnel on the average of every tens years or so ... such that the outside threat of the country's citizenry to the usurpation of military dictatorship far out flanks any threat from abroad.

Do you protect me, or is it i, with my unusual temperament who protects you?

How do you read my energy-signature. How do you suspect others of authority's responsibility know it?

I seek to raise the questions i raise for a reason, far beyond the sport of Stirring the Pot.

"When youre doing what youre supposed to be doing, it rests softly inside your being with no judgment, no guilt and no imbalance. You KNOW!"

Why do i quote the above? Because confusion is coming in measure not guessed at. {And not because of the 10th planet thing of Nibiru, etc., which many or may not hold much truth depending on how much we, at the sheeple level, know or do not know}.

DoD and DHS know this too. They know they are to go with the program. They know they will have the PR problem of having to successfully pick the right rugby jersey when the confusion really arrives to play its song. All of us will have the same problem too.

Robert ~

.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

Now this is interesting.

Beech Grove Amtrak facility catches fire
According to investigators, the fire started in the diesel shop around 10:30 p.m. All employees were evacuated and no injuries were reported.


Beech Grove Amtrak facility catches fire
By News Staff Fox59

12:41 p.m. EDT, June 21, 2011
Beech Grove, Ind.

The Amtrak maintenance facility in Beech Grove caught fire Monday night.

According to investigators, the fire started in the diesel shop around 10:30 p.m. All employees were evacuated and no injuries were reported.

The Amtrak facility is a large rail locomotive maintenance shop that has been servicing trains for the past century.

Fire crews said the size of the building made getting the fire out difficult.

"Whenever we have a fire in a structure like this, we usually deploy a much larger fire hose because it's able to put much more water on a fire this size," said Captain John Bishop of the Beech Grove Fire Department.

Crews spent much of Tuesday morning watching hot spots and helping crews clean up.

Amtrak Fire: Beech Grove Amtrak facility catches fire - fox59.com


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh shit, cacacorn and a few other dudes dressed in black and ski masks just dropped out of a black helicopter with infro-red lasers highlighting my backyard and they are all fully armed! Fuck man, They even each have a pyramid with an eye patch on their sleeves.  

CacaCorn could be the real deal! ~BH


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in no way for a global governmnt.

However, if there are groups of high level businessmen, high level political leaders and other powerful men...gathering to meet and discuss how to most efficiently guide society through the decades as painlessly as possible, well, I'm ok with that. Beats the heck out of having WW3.

I just hope their intent is ok. Sure, I expect they'll look for ways to keep getting rich. I would too. But, if they can find a way to avoid more wars, disease, famine, etc, while they get rich, then I hope so.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 22, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> > Well atleast you're not so dense to not realize what can happen. I don't believe all government is bad, just 85% of it.
> >
> > However, I see right through your sarcastic game. WTF? Parking Garages bro? That would leave one exposed to the elements.
> >
> ...






BolshevikHunter said:


> I understood what you said dumb fuck, that's why I said that I see right through your sarcasm. Only a moron like yourself can only retort with "black helicopters, Fema camps or foil hats. You weak minded fool.



I brought up black helicopters; the OP brought up FEMA camps (it's an acronym numbnuts); you brought up tin foil hats.  




BolshevikHunter said:


> You stand for absolutely nothing whatsoever. You defend the very bottomfeeders who would enslave you and use you to do their dirty work.


You want some cheese with your whine your powerless little man?  You're too angry to be any sort of success...I'm guessing your job delivering Pepsi isn't as fulfilling as you had hoped but, sadly, it's the only job you are qualified for.  Pathetic.




BolshevikHunter said:


> You know what cacacorn? You remind me of the Jews who sold their own people out. Yeah, you know who I am talking about eh? Ever read a fucking book in your life? Hell, Have you ever seen a movie that you didn't rub yourself off to? Ok, let me drop down to your toilet for a minute. Did you see Shilnders list? Or how about the Pianist? The scum sucking maggots who sold out their own people for their own financial gain are carpetbagging low lifes like you. Course, that would be giving a nobody like yourself too much credit. I don't even think that those losers would take in a gutless puke like yourself.


It's Schindler's List dumbfuck...never saw it.  I do enjoy you're talking about how I'm selling out my own people while maintaining your "I've got mine, you get yours!!!!!" attitude/dementia.   You're the very embodiment of selling out one's own people.  




BolshevikHunter said:


> Let's all give a round of applause to cACAcORN! And to all he / or it has contributed to the truth. Where are all your supporters cACA? My, My it is very quiet here in regards to sheoplized, yes men, robot slaves of the Empire.
> 
> Now go back to watching the 10 O' Clock News you useful tool you.  ~BH



Thanks for the daily dose of hilarity.  I shouldn't laugh at the retarded but you make it so hard not to.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > > Well atleast you're not so dense to not realize what can happen. I don't believe all government is bad, just 85% of it.
> ...



What are you babbling about now cacacorn? 

Don't get your panties all in a bind crybaby. Everyone knows that you're a clown. The perfect clown for this circus side show.  ~BH


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 23, 2011)

.

*Does President Obama have a disorder?​*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY5nGlWIZE8&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - Does President Obama have a disorder?[/ame]​
*Well, isn't this interesting ... and what? i'm interested in something Maddow has to say? ... how did that happen?​*
.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 23, 2011)

.

*Lindsey Williams Special Report: America Will Default on It's 14+ Trillion Dollar Debt​*
*YouTube - & Lindsey Williams Special Report: America Will Default on It's 14+ Trillion Dollar Debt * (4 mins)

(Sorry everyone, i couldn't get this to show up as a YouTube screen)​

*Lindsey Williams: Obama Must Destroy Middle East, Reduce House of Saud to Desert Vagabonds 1/2​*
*YouTube - & Lindsey Williams: Obama Must Destroy Middle East, Reduce House of Saud to Desert Vagabonds 1/2 * (12 mins)

(Sorry everyone, i couldn't get this to show up as a YouTube screen either)​
Really? What do you all think of this 'sell'?
Well, the news today: Saudi Arabia said it is running out of oil.
And Obama said they are drilling in Southern TX and Louisiana and people are shocked that Mr. anti-drilling is announcing this.

.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 24, 2011)

.

*THE RULERS OF THE WORLD: a new Project Avalon video interview​*
(2 hrs. 4 mins.)​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nLgHnC6BdE&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - THE RULERS OF THE WORLD: a new Project Avalon video interview[/ame][/CENTER][/url] 

A PERSONAL MESSAGE FROM BILL RYAN, etc.

This stuff is long. A lot of it is two guys pecker matching with Bill particularly showing off what a big deal he is having brought his 'foes' to have to deal with him. This is a big 'sell' to the crowd who follows him as the champion hero. 

But ... there is info in the videos on the supposed 33 bloodlines who are supposedly the 'controllers' running the world. And therefore, if you are unfamiliar with this Bill Ryan , Project Avalon , 'conspiracy-theory' resource, this may be of some use to your considerations.

*Bill Ryan responding on 'RULERS of the WORLD' Condemnation without Investigation serves No One!​*
(50 mins.)​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vaFiarh8qw&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - Bill Ryan responding on 'RULERS of the WORLD' Condemnation without Investigation serves No One![/ame][/CENTER][/url]

On 1 January 2011 I (Bill Ryan) published a controversial interview with a deep insider - whom I called 'Charles' - who had worked closely for many years directly for the group of men that were controlling the planet. I called it RULERS OF THE WORLD.

In that interview, 'Charles' confirmed the following:

* The reality of the plan to set up a false flag event to frame the ETs as hostile.

* Full details (with a rationale from the controllers' point of view) of the plan to reduce the world's population.

* Confirmation that the human race is an ET genetic project.

* Confirmation of ET reality, and the reality of their craft.

* A statement that the ET craft had been brought down deliberately (after one or two initial 'lucky hits' in the 1940s).

* Confirmation of the existence of the Mars base, and that we're poised to leave the solar system.

* Confirmation of the existence of the back-engineered man-made flying triangles.

* The existence of the controlling group, with details of their composition and modus operandi.

* Confirmation of artifacts on the moon, and confirmation that Arthur C. Clarke knew a great deal.

* Confirmation that there's anticipated to be a peak of solar activity that might interfere with electrical circuits (in 2012 or 2013).

* Confirmation that the solar system is a binary system (i.e. that 'Planet X' is a reality).

* Quite a bit more - about the way that the insiders operate, their goals and plans, and how they think.​
In this 50 minute video commentary, Bill Ryan answers a number of questions about the interview, Charles' background, the ET genetic project that is the human race, and much more.

*I don't know if you are interested in any of this, but i thought it might be fun for you all.​*
*The guy hiding his identity, "Charles", is gaming Bill Ryan and completely making a fool out of him, because it is so easy to do ... it is a con job, 100%! 
But probably most of you won't believe that.​*
.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh no, flying triangles..........................


----------



## Toro (Jun 25, 2011)

It was a blast.  

Where do you think I've been the past few weeks?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 25, 2011)

the_IRF said:


> .
> 
> *THE RULERS OF THE WORLD: a new Project Avalon video interview​*
> (2 hrs. 4 mins.)​YouTube - THE RULERS OF THE WORLD: a new Project Avalon video interview[/CENTER][/url]
> ...



Nobody cares.

I was wondering what happened to Crocodile Dundee though; glad he's still alive.


----------



## the_IRF (Jun 25, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Nobody cares.
> 
> I was wondering what happened to Crocodile Dundee though; glad he's still alive.



Thank goodness, i guess. It is all a lot of horse-pucky.

Robert ~
.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 26, 2011)

candycorn said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



cacacorn-hole, You couldn't shine IRF's shoes bro. 

That would be "The Crocodile Hunter", You dumb shit you. Unless it was Paul Hogan, and Not Steve Irwin who got stung by a stingray? Man, you really did just fall off of the stupid truck didn't yuh?.  






~BH


----------



## Jessica Blume (Jun 26, 2011)

So, I hear out of the meetings came the nod for Perry to run, and then poof! There he is?


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica Blume said:


> So, I hear out of the meetings came the nod for Perry to run, and then poof! There he is?



No, we're not really that interested in Rick Perry.


----------



## eots (Jun 27, 2011)

candycorn said:


> the_IRF said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



and by NOBODY you would be speaking of yourself


----------



## eots (Jun 27, 2011)

toro said:


> jessica blume said:
> 
> 
> > so, i hear out of the meetings came the nod for perry to run, and then poof! There he is?
> ...



we ? Don't pretend .  The best you could hope for  is be counted among deceived little minions


----------

